# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Φωτιά ξέσπασε στο εγ/ογ ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ

## Nautilia News

*Φωτιά ξέσπασε στο εγ/ογ ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η περίπτωσή του θυμίζει αρκετά την φωτιά που είχε ξεσπάσει στο Νήσος Μύκονος τον Ιούνιο του 2013. Πάντως η ζημιά φαίνεται να είναι αρκετά μεγάλη και δεν ξέρω αν μένει άλλη επιλογή απ' τη φλόγα του διαλυτή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν είναι μεγάλη η ζημιά και εύχομαι σύντομα να είναι πάλι κοντά μας και να ταξιδεύει.
Είναι πλοίο που μπορεί ακόμη να προσφέρει.

----------


## despo

Βλέποντας χτες το βράδυ την πορεία του, είχε φύγει απο το Μπρίντιζι άγνωστο για που με πολυ μικρή ταχύτητα, ενω αργότερα έδειχνε ακινητοποιημένο μεσοπέλαγα και δεν ξέρω αν είχε καν επιβάτες. Μου φαίνεται ανεξήγητο ποιον προορισμό είχε.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

συμφωνα με το brindisi rport ειχε προορισμο την ηγουμενιτσα και ηταν κενο επιβατων.
http://www.brindisireport.it/cronaca...ntervento.html

----------


## giorgos....

> Βλέποντας χτες το βράδυ την πορεία του, είχε φύγει απο το Μπρίντιζι άγνωστο για που με πολυ μικρή ταχύτητα, ενω αργότερα έδειχνε ακινητοποιημένο μεσοπέλαγα και δεν ξέρω αν είχε καν επιβάτες. Μου φαίνεται ανεξήγητο ποιον προορισμό είχε.





> συμφωνα με το brindisi rport ειχε προορισμο την ηγουμενιτσα και ηταν κενο επιβατων.
> http://www.brindisireport.it/cronaca...ntervento.html


Καλημέρα σε όλους.. Το πρώτο post του θέματος το διάβασε κανείς? Έχει όλες τις απαντήσεις που ζητάτε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιεράπετρα Λ αυτή την ώρα περνά το στενό ανάμεσα Ελαφόνησο -Κύθηρα ρυμουλκούμενο από το Χρήστος XXII με προορισμό το Πέραμα και άφιξη όπως λέει το AIS αύριο στις 10.00 UTC.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Ιεράπετρα Λ αυτή την ώρα περνά το στενό ανάμεσα Ελαφόνησο -Κύθηρα ρυμουλκούμενο από το Χρήστος XXII με προορισμό το Πέραμα και άφιξη όπως λέει το AIS αύριο στις 10.00 UTC.


Πάλι καλά που δεν ρ/κείται εν τόπω χλοερώ.Προς το παρόν δλδ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιεράπετρα Λ το πήγανε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ ανάμεσα στο Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος και το Αριάδνη, δηλαδή στη θέση που ήταν τα Λευκά Όρη. Δυστυχώς έβρεχε αρκετά και εκεί που βρισκόμουν δεν το είδα. Το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να το τραβήξω από το τέρμα των λεωφορείων καμιά 10 φωτο και οι 8 ήταν με βρεγμένο το φακό (οπότε τις έσβησα).
Το μόνο που φαίνεται είναι λίγο η καμμένη αριστερή του τσιμινιέρα. Οι πληροφορίες μου (δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστές) λένε ότι δεν έπαθε ζημιά στο μηχανοστάσιο, παρά μόνο στον ξενοδοχειακό του εξοπλισμό. Το ελπίζω και το εύχομαι.

ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ 334  10-12-2014.jpg

----------


## despo

Απο το φουγάρο, αν και δεν φαίνεται τόσο καλά, λείπει το σήμα της Ανεκ η' κάνω λάθος ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απο το φουγάρο, αν και δεν φαίνεται τόσο καλά, λείπει το σήμα της Ανεκ η' κάνω λάθος ;


Aυτό λέω κ εγώ. Να σβήστηκε γιά την περίπτωση;

----------


## SteliosK

Όπως βλέπουμε και στη φωτογραφία παρακάτω εκτός από τη τσιμινιέρα έχουν σβηστεί και από τις πλευρές του πλοίου :Confused: 
Δεν πιστεύω να...

sk_8478.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το λαβωμένο Ιεράπετρα Λ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα, στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που βρίσκετε με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα στις μπάντες του. Έμαθε κανείς τελικά πόση είναι η ζημιά????

ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ 336  13-12-2014.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> βρίσκετε με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα στις μπάντες του


¶λλο ένα της ΑΝΕΚ χωρίς σινιάλα με το άλλο,το ΛΑΤΩ,να περιμένει καρτερικά το τέλος του :Apologetic: .

----------


## yoR

Εχω μια απορια. Ενα καραβι του μεγεθους και ηλικιας του ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ αξιζει περισσοτερο να το διατηρει μια εταιρεια ή να το πουλαει για σκραπ? μου κανει απλα εντυπωση η ταση της ΑΝΕΚ με την παρουσα κατασταση της να επιμενει να κρατα τα παλια της πλοια αντι εστω να τα δινει για σκραπ.

----------


## redhell

Μπορεί να περιμένει να ανέβει λίγο η τιμή του χάλυβα - χαλκού κλπ. Τα μέταλλα από χαλκό μέχρι χρυσό έχουν τιμές - καθοριζόμενες διεθνώς - που ανεβοκαταβαίνουν όπως τα χρηματιστήρια. Ίσως σήμερα ακριβώς να μην βολεύει αλλά σε 2-3 μήνες να πιάσει ένα 10% παραπάνω... (ίσως και το ανάποδο, ρίσκο είναι)

----------


## yoR

REDHELL ευχαριστω πολυ! Για να μη παρεξηγηθω, τα λατρευω τα παλιοτερα πλοια αλλα αναρρωτηθηκα απο οικονομικης πλευρας.. Καλο βραδυ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιεράπετρα Λ φωτογραφημένο προχθές στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα για το πλοίο γιατί μπορεί να προσφέρει πολλά ακόμη. Δεν έμαθε τελικά κανείς .....πόσο εκτεταμένη είναι η ζημιά????

ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ 339  22-12-2014.jpg

----------


## panthiras1

Τελικά βρέθηκαν τα αίτια της φωτιάς;

----------

